# Stress the killer



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well stress kills, it's official

And my granddaughter is trying to complete three pieces of work for her Masters Law degree 

The dead line is drawing near and she's working day and night 

She's in tears 

And all I could think of is to run her a hot bubble bath 

Which makes me think back on my life with six kids

If they were ill, upset, hurt or anxious 

And I couldn't sort it

I'd run them a bath

I don't know if it helped them but it must have helped me 

I've run so many baths in my life 

Otherwise I recon I'd already be dead from the stress of it all

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I'm the only one in my family (of six) who ever has baths - which I probably only do 2 or 3 times a year! The others only have showers. The problem is that my bath isn't quite big enough and the water always starts to get cold just as I'm nodding off. Then I get cold and am covered in cold soap suds and the whole thing becomes a less than pleasant experience. Saunas, hot tubs and steam rooms I am happy with though!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey

You'd be fine here

We have a Jacuzzi bath 

Bubbles galore 

Dont reallyknow if my kids still have baths

But I dunk the grandkids in a bath here 

Blast them with bubbles

Just a touch for the younger ones 

I really need to get a life 

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs P regularly gives the dogs baths though! In fact they have more baths than anyone else. She started bathing them not long after the youngest children decided they didn't need to be bathed by mum any more. Not saying there's a connection but....!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I don't bath the grandkids now

Dump them in 

With a towel 

Greet them wrapped in a towel 

For a cuddle 

Im sure a bath is the answer to the worlds problems 

To every stressful situation , ok maybe short term

But hey

Here's my granddaughter , chilled , about to eat, and about to start her studies again

And ive only got to clean the bath

Can't be bad

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

THE KILLER.


If that isn't enough stress I can do it in bold as well as caps Sandra.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sandra, keep running the baths! 

It seems to me that you're getting it right!
God Bless Grandmas!
Happy New Year x


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have not got a bath.

But I can still cuddle the grandchildrenmother when she comes out of the shower:grin2:

Edit: why does this 'Strike' facility not work - ruined what I wanted to say


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Hey
> 
> You'd be fine here
> 
> ...


Yeah right, we know you, tight as a ducks rear, fur coat n no kecks, you just eat a lot of baked beans and pretend to have a Jacuzzi :wink2::kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> We have not got a bath.
> N
> But I can still cuddle the grandchildrenmother when she comes out of the shower:grin2:
> 
> Edit: why does this 'Strike' facility not work - ruined what I wanted to say




You missed out the / in front of the second strike Geoff.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good lord Kev

I wouldn't be seen dead in fur :grin2:

And we do have a jaccusi bath, must admit I have just started to use it again

I think the jets help with my stiff joints 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stress the topic.

Liz doesn't suffer from stress, but by heck she's a carrier


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Are you sure it isn't the other way round?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Are you sure it isn't the other way round?


Oh yes, calm as a mill pond me :surprise:


----------

